# "Max" upcoming movie on dog that helped US Marines in Afghanistan



## CougarKing (23 Mar 2015)

Youtube trailer: Max



> *Max Official Trailer #1 (2015) - War Dog Drama HD*
> 
> A dog that helped US Marines in Afghanistan returns to the U.S. and is adopted by his handler's family after suffering a traumatic experience.


----------

